# lextra oddessa on dutch plates



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

over wintering here in southern spain is a 1994 odessa just come up for sale.
question1.how easy is it to import into uk, as it's on dutch plates.
question2.should i put it on spanish plates (after getting an nie)as we'll be on the continent most of the time.
question 3.anyone know what these RV's are like?

many thanks....nick


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Importing*

Your best bet is to Import to the uk ! IF its not overwidth. forget about Spain you dont want to go down that road unless you have 12 mts and lots of dosh to do it. I Imported a small hymer from Germany (1992) 5000 cost me after 6 months 2000€ I could have had uk plates in a week.
If it is on the uk ok list. you just drive it to uk have it M o t 'd with all your documents and bill of sale from HOLLAND go to your local Dvla office with form 555 I think .and apply for registration . you pay a fee + road tax they might want to look at it . lots of guys on here will tell you the upto date rules.

( no need to declare as you do that at Dvla)


----------

